

Ask HN: Keyword extraction library recommendations? - RiderOfGiraffes

Hi - I need to do keyword extraction from substantial amounts of text (100s of dcouments, perhaps scaling to 1000s), and I <i>know</i> people have done this before so I'm keen to avoid re-inventing the wheel.<p>Any recommendations?
======
bgraves
Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but NLTK [natural language
toolkit] is great. <http://www.nltk.org/>

_Getting Started_ :
<http://nltk.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/howto/index.html>

_FAQ_ : <http://www.nltk.org/faq>

_The NLTK Book_ (free online): <http://www.nltk.org/book>

_NLTK Book Chapter 7 Extraction Information from Text_ :
<http://nltk.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/book/ch07.html>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That has loads of useful tools - thanks - although a 20 minute browse doesn't
seem to have exactly what I want. It's plausible that I can build what I want
from what they have, but it's not clear.

But it's a good start - thanks.

------
gtani
calais:

[http://blog.viewchange.org/2010/05/entity-extraction-
content...](http://blog.viewchange.org/2010/05/entity-extraction-content-api-
evaluation/)

kea, libextract

<http://www.nzdl.org/Kea/>

<http://www.gnu.org/software/libextractor/>

